# UniOp EK-04 Funktionstaste für Passwort



## Toki0604 (18 Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem mit einem UniOp EK-04 in Verbindung mit S7-300.
Eckdaten:
Verbunden sind die Beiden über MPI. 
Für das Panel nutze ich ich Exor Designer Version 5+6.
Für die S7-300 nutze ich Step7 V5.4 last Update.

Das Panel hat 16 Funktionstasten (F1-F16). Die meisten Tasten sind programmiert mit "go to Page xy" etc. ( Arbeitsrezept, Alarmliste...).
Die Taste F10 jedoch ist zur Eingabe des Passwortes programmiert worden. 
Ich finde allerdings nicht heraus wie und warum das so funktioniert. 

Die Maschinen dieses Typs sind ca. 10 Jahre alt und kommen aus Italien. Daher möchte ich mich ungern mit dem Hersteller auseinandersetzen. 
Ich habe die Exor Bedienungsanleitung durchgesehen und gegoogelt, habe einige Zeit versucht einfach durch testen und suchen darauf zu stoßen.
Leider alles fruchtlose Versuche gewesen.
Wenn notwendig, dann mache ich gerne Screenshots oder lade das Projekt hoch. Falls irgendwelche Angaben fehlen, gerne anfordern  

Vielleicht gibt es hier jemanden der sich damit auskennt.
Mit bestem Dank für jeden Ansatz
Gruß
Toki


----------



## HaDi (18 Januar 2011)

Also, auskennen wäre maßlos übetrieben. Ich habe hier ein paar Anlagen mit einem ePalm10 und sollte mal eine Änderung dran machen, die dann aber doch nicht nötig war.
So weit ich es in Erinnerung habe, kann man für jedes Bild/Seite die F-Tasten belegen, man kann sie aber auch global für alle Seiten mit einer Funktion belegen.
Das muss im Projektbaum irgendwas mit "Alle Seiten" sein, evtl. gibt es unter Makros/Tastatur eine Möglichkeit, Tasten für alle Seiten zu belegen, genau weiß ich das nicht mehr.
Wenn dir das nicht hilft, kannst ja mal dein Projekt hier reinstellen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Toki0604 (19 Januar 2011)

Hallo HaDi,

danke für deine Antwort. Ich werde morgen/gleich auf der Arbeit mal nachsehen ob ich da was finde mit den Makros. Habe das Projekt aber trotzdem mal hochgeladen. 
Ausschließen will zu fast 100% das diese Funktion den Umweg über die SPS nimmt. Ich habe den gesamten RDA-Bereich der Kommunikation innerhalb der SPS in den Referenzdaten überprüft und auch manuell alles durchgesehen. 
Mal sehen ob du dahinter kommst 

Gruß 
Toki


----------



## Solaris (19 Januar 2011)

Hallo Toki,

schau mal hier: http://www.uniop.de/wBB3/index.php

da wird dir auf jeden Fall geholfen. 


Gruß Solaris


----------



## Toki0604 (19 Januar 2011)

@Solaris,
auch wenn´s unglaublich klingt. Ich poste in einem Forum ... und habe nicht einmal daran gedacht das ein _Exor-_Forum geben könnte !
Ernsthaft, ich werde da mal vorstellig werden und die Antwort hier dann posten. 
Danke für den Hinweis,

Gruß
Toki


----------



## HaDi (19 Januar 2011)

In deinem Projekt wird, soweit ich es verstehe, die F10-Taste nur auf Seite 2 (Personalrezept) für die Passwort-Funktion verwendet.
Für alle Seiten sind die Tasten Hilfe, F1,F2,F4,F5,F6,F3,F8 belegt.
Wenn also tatsächlich dieses Projekt im Panel drin ist, dann muss das entweder doch von der SPS kommen oder aber ich kapier irgendwas nicht (was natürlich recht wahrscheinlich ist).
Wenn du magst, kannst du ja mal das S7-Projekt hier reinstellen.
Ansonsten würd ich mich über eine Aufklärung freuen, wenn du Antwort aus dem anderen Forum hast.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Toki0604 (20 Januar 2011)

@HaDi,

erklär mir mal wie du zu dem Schluß kommst, das die F10-Passwortabfrage nur für das Personalrezept gilt. Der Zusammenhang fehlt mir...
Habe es leider noch nicht geschafft in dem anderen Forum zu posten und das S7-Projekt ist zwar kein Geheimnis, aber ich schau mal was ich machen kann.

Gruß
Toki


----------



## HaDi (21 Januar 2011)

Toki0604 schrieb:


> erklär mir mal wie du zu dem Schluß kommst, das die F10-Passwortabfrage nur für das Personalrezept gilt. Der Zusammenhang fehlt mir...


Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich als Verwendungsstelle für die F10-Taste in deinem Designer-Projekt nur die Seite 2 gefunden habe, das kannst du auf dem Bild sehen.
Wenn sie noch anderweitig verwendet wird, dann hab ich es entweder nicht gefunden oder aber es findet außerhalb des Panels statt, sprich in der SPS.
Die Schnittstelle zwischen Panel und SPS ist offensichtlich der DB10, die Belegung sollte eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit der angehängten Nahtstelle haben. Dort kann man einerseits die F-Tasten abfragen und andererseits auch eine Seitennummer vorgeben ...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Toki0604 (21 Januar 2011)

Nabend HaDi,

auf deinem Bild 1 hast du eine wunderbare Ordneransicht. Die habe ich nicht.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das ich Designer5 verwende obwohl ich Version6 habe. Werde diese mal eben von der EDV-Abteilung anfordern und installieren. Vielleicht ist damit mein Problem schon erledigt.
Habe dir den DB10 und den verarbeitenden FC50 mal hochgeladen.
Die Schnittstelle wurde soweit eingehalten. Bitte die Art der Programmierung beachten! Projekt war ohne Symbolik ( die habe ich mühsam nachgearbeitet ).
Grausam, nicht war ?? :sm14:
Melde mich wenn ich das erledigt habe .
Danke 
Gruß
Toki


----------



## Toki0604 (21 Januar 2011)

*Designer Version 6 (in Deutsch !)*

Habe jetzt *grins* Designer 6 + Designer 5 in Deutsch installiert. 
:TOOL:
In Designer 5 gibt es diese Ansicht nicht. Habe auch nichts vergleichbares gefunden um die Makros zu finden / entschlüsseln.
Aber im Designer 6 ist es relativ klar ersichtlich das es sich um eine "einfache" Makroprogrammierung handelt. Schaue mir das Ganze gerade noch mal genauer an....

Gruß
Toki

Edit: Anhang Bildschirmansicht


----------



## HaDi (24 Januar 2011)

Aus dem FC bin ich auch nicht schlauer geworden, habe nur noch übersehen, dass die F10-Taste auch auf Seite 85 verwendet wird.
Ist denn wirklich sicher, dass genau diese Projektierung im Panel drin ist?
Wenn ja, dann ist das evtl. eine Standard-Voreinstellung dieses Geräts oder aber man kann sowas im Betriebsmodus am Panel einstellen oder aber, was ich eigentlich sagen will: Ich weiß es auch nicht.
Meld dich mal, wenn du was Neues herausgefunden hast.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Toki0604 (25 Januar 2011)

*Wird jetzt mal getestet *

@HaDi,

Es ist definitiv diese Projektierung aufgespielt, aber eigentlich ist mein Verständnisproblem beseitigt. Ich wollte hauptsächlich herausfinden warum die Taste F10 für die Passwortabfrage funktioniert. Das macht sie durch das Makro bzw. die hinterlegte Systemfunktion Passwort (Seite2+85).
Die anderen Seiten sind tatsächlich wohl NICHT passwortbehaftet.
Aber ich werde das Projekt mal an entsprechenden Stellen ändern und testen.
Habe eigens dafür ein Ersatzpanel in der Werkstatt an die Wand geschraubt und angeschlossen, entsprechend mit einer S7-300 verbunden und projektiert. 
Hoffe ich habe morgen etwas Zeit dafür...

Gruß
Toki


----------



## HaDi (25 Januar 2011)

Toki0604 schrieb:


> Das macht sie durch das Makro bzw. die hinterlegte Systemfunktion Passwort (Seite2+85).
> Die anderen Seiten sind tatsächlich wohl NICHT passwortbehaftet.


Na toll, und ich reesche misch uff, e ganzes Wochenende, Scheiße ...
Nix für ungut, war nur Spaß.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Toki0604 (25 Januar 2011)

Moin HaDi,

mit 100%tiger Sicherheit kann ich ja im Moment auch noch nicht behaupten was du zitiert hast / ich geschrieben habe. Aber genau das werde ich hoffentlich nachher auf der Arbeit heraus finden.
Falls wir uns mal sehen mache ich das mit deinem Wochenende wieder gut 
:sm24::sm24:

Gruß
Toki


----------



## Toki0604 (31 Januar 2011)

@HaDi,

habe es geschafft das Projekt mal in der Werkstatt zu testen.
Die Logik zwischen der Darstellung im Editor und der Funktion der Makros läßt zu wünschen über...
Allerdings kann ich sie jetzt anwenden/kopieren/verändern. 
Sollte ich allerdings erklären wie und warum das so ist dann müsste ich passen.
Aber vielleicht werde ich im Exor-Forum doch noch mal vorstellig  oder ich komme per lerning by doing drauf.

Gruß
Toki


----------

